# Theo ok. Ci sarà con la Juve



## admin (5 Ottobre 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, Theo Hernandez è recuperato e ci sarà sabato contro la Juve


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Theo Hernandez è recuperato e ci sarà sabato contro la Juve



.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Theo Hernandez è recuperato e ci sarà sabato contro la Juve


Ottimo! Messias invece?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Theo Hernandez è recuperato e ci sarà sabato contro la Juve


Theo è un animale!


----------



## Kaw (5 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Theo Hernandez è recuperato e ci sarà sabato contro la Juve


Speriamo non siano affrettati i tempi, come Calabria


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2022)

Grande, lui si che fa la differenza. Un top.


----------



## davidelynch (5 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Theo Hernandez è recuperato e ci sarà sabato contro la Juve


L'unica notizia che volevo leggere, ottimo.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2022)

Allegri, metti contro il super de sciglio...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Bene,ora preghiamo che non si rompa più in questo periodo premondiali


----------



## honua (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ci vorrebbe un infortunio di un mesetto al 90° dell'ultima partita del campionato pre mondiale. Così si riposa, recupera con calma e si ritrova tirato a lucido per gennaio 2023


----------



## andre85 (5 Ottobre 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbe un infortunio di un mesetto al 90° dell'ultima partita del campionato pre mondiale. Così si riposa, recupera con calma e si ritrova tirato a lucido per gennaio 2023


non glielo augurerei mai e poi mai si merita un mondiale da protagonista!!!!!


----------



## King of the North (5 Ottobre 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbe un infortunio di un mesetto al 90° dell'ultima partita del campionato pre mondiale. Così si riposa, recupera con calma e si ritrova tirato a lucido per gennaio 2023


Beh ma magari lui non la prenderebbe così bene, no? La condizione psicologia è importanti tanto quanto, se non di più, quella fisica.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Ottobre 2022)

Curioso di vedere la juve senza 11 titolari.

Mantra da ripetere fino al.. massacro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Fortuna che almeno lui, Rebic e Origi li abbiamo recuperati.


----------



## kipstar (5 Ottobre 2022)

finchè non vedo che sabato scende in campo non ci credo.


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Theo Hernandez è recuperato e ci sarà sabato contro la Juve


Coi gobbi non vinceremo mai. Meglio se la prenda comoda e torni diretto col Chelsea per evitare ricadute.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che almeno lui, Rebic e Origi li abbiamo recuperati.



Sicuro?
Meglio attendere le ore 17.59 di sabato


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Theo Hernandez è recuperato e ci sarà sabato contro la Juve


Pessima notizia.
Ballo Touré quest'anno ha una media gol migliore.

;-)


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che almeno lui, Rebic e Origi li abbiamo recuperati.


La cosa incredibile è che abbiamo sempre le "epidemie" di reparto.
Anche se in parte si può spiegare dall'impossibilità di fare rotazioni su chi rimane, esponendolo a sua volta a rischi maggiori.


----------



## sampapot (5 Ottobre 2022)

spero che non sia un azzardo....una ricaduta fa danni maggiori


----------



## marcus1577 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Vedere il conte dracula in porta mi mette depressione speriamo magic torni presto .


----------



## Simo98 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Bene, lui e Maignan sono indispensabili, soprattutto perché le alternative non sono di livello
Kjaer Calabria Saele Florenzi sono tutte assenze sopportabili


----------

